# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Απομονωμένα κοκατιλ,λόγω γάτου

## valeria kokou

γεια σας παιδια!
εχω και εγω παπαγαλους κοκατηλ!κ τα λατρευω!ειναι πατερασ,μανα κ 3 παιδια!οικογενεια.
τι προβλημα εχω τωρα?? βρηκα ενα αδεσποτουλη γατο κ δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω κ τον πηρα.κ τωρα η πορτα του δωματιου τον πουλιων παραμενη κλειστη λογο  γατου!ειναι πονηρος και τους κοιταει με μισο ματι!Μαλιστα μια φορα που τον αφησα να μπει μεσα στο δωματιο ανεωηκε στα πισω ποδαρακι του για να δει τι γινεται κ επιασε το κλουβι με το χερι του.τον εδιωξα κατευτιαν βεβαια απο το δωματιο.αλλα δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη να ειναι τα πουλια μ συνεχως απομονομενα απο κει που ητανε αρχοντες.αν κ παλι στο δωματιο ητανε.αλλα η πορτα ανοιγε τουλαχιστον.τωρα αυτο δε γινεται..μηπως αν κρεμασω τα κλουβια στον τοιχο θα μπορεσω να ανοιγω την πορτα (φυσικα να βρισκομαι κ εγω στο σπιτι δε λεω οτι θα αφηνω τον πονηρο μονο του με τα κοκατηλακια μ!) 
τι λετε να κανω?
στο μπαλκονι δεν μπορω να τα βγαζω οταν λειπω(δεν τα βγαζω σχεδον ποτε) γιατι απο το βουνο ερχεται γερακι κ μας χτυπησεε μια μερα ενα πουλακι π ειχαμε στο κλουβι.με τα ματια μ το ειδα το γερακι!ζωγραγου μενω κ ομως....

----------


## Antigoni87

Θα έλεγα να κρεμάσεις τα κλουβιά σε σημείο που να μη μπορεί να τα φτάσει ο γάτος μέσω επίπλων (πχ γραφείο-βιβλιοθήκη) και κατά τ' άλλα δε χρειάζεται να τα κρατάς απομονωμένα όπως λες. Απλώς κρέμασε τα κλουβιά να μην τα φτάνει, και έχε τα σε όποιο δωμάτιο σε βολεύει!

----------


## cockatiel love

πουλια και γατος τωρα μαζι δεν λεει...
αμα δεν υπαρχει καποια λυση ωστε να μην πλυσιαζονται..
τοτε αποφασισε ποιο ζωο 8ες να κρατησεις...

----------


## alkisti

εγω προσωπικα εχω και γατο και πουλια (καναρινια , κοκατιλς , lovebirds ) και δεν αντιμετωπιζω καποιο προβλημα , βεβαια εξαρταται και απο τον χαρακτηρα του γατου , πιστευω πως καποια στιγμη θα τα συνηθισει και δεν θα εχει τοση περιεργεια , μεχρι τοτε μπορεις να τα κρεμασεις καπου και οταν εισαι σπιτι να αφηνεις τον γατο να τα βλεπει οχι ομως απο πολυ κοντα για να τα συνηθισει

----------

